# Black Widow Strikes Again!!!!  Big Buck!!!



## hogdgz (Nov 28, 2009)

This morning was one of the best days I have had in a long time. I got Andrea situated in her climber and headed for a lok on I hung up about 3 weeks ago. This would be the 3rd time I have hunted off of it. About 8.30 I had 3 does come by but couldnt get a good shot. Then about 9.15 a 4 point was running a doe about 75 yds in front of me. After they moved on I could see movement where the other deer originall were and then I saw antlers. As he was also about 75 yds away and gonna follow the same trail the others did I was going crazy trying to figure out how to get him to come my way. I then grunted and he paid no attention to it, so then I pulled out the bleat can and grunted and bleated and he turned and headed my way. He closed the distance to about 30yds and started to to turn, but luckily he changed directions and kept comeing my way, he ckecked the scrape at about 12yds in front of me and turned perfectly broadside. When I realized I was goona get a shot at him I got really nervous and said a quick prayer. I drew, released and watched my arrow go right threw him. He ran about 30 yds and stopped, just standing there I knew he was done with. He then fell, got back up and ran another 5yds and fell over dead. It was an awesome hunt and a day I will never forget. This is my biggest bow buck, I have been "HIGH" all day off of adrenaline. Makes me wonder why people need drugs, when you can experience a good high like this. I feel really blessed to have killed this deer. I was starting to get kinda depressed because we havent been seeing hardly any mature bucks., but you never know when it will happen, and I wasnt expecting it this morning. He grossed 130 5/8, and is going on the wall. Sorry so long winded. First pic is of my loc on over looking an intersection of trails and some scrapes and rubs. Thanks for reading, Chase


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 28, 2009)

way to go


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 28, 2009)

That is awesome man!  Great deer!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 28, 2009)

*That is sooooo sweet.*

Maranda says to tell you congrats. I wish I was down south with you guys!!!! The girls ask about Anrea all the time. Congrats, takes a lot of discipline to go to the stand with the ol' wider bow. I am inpressed.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats chase, that is a great bow buck!!!


Where did you hide your Orange vest...lol


----------



## Elbow (Nov 28, 2009)

Way to go Chase! That is one big buck! And with a bow makes it even more special!
Love the pic of the two of you....so nice you can enjoy something together.
El


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2009)

Im proud of ya!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations Chase, that is a heckuva buck!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 28, 2009)

BkBigkid said:


> Congrats chase, that is a great bow buck!!!
> 
> 
> Where did you hide your Orange vest...lol



Before we took pictures I had to shed some clothes as I was about to burn up and my vest stayed on my other jacket while we took the pics, plus I figured the pics would look better without an orange blob in it. I put the vest back on as we headed out of the woods.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 28, 2009)

Elbow said:


> Way to go Chase! That is one big buck! And with a bow makes it even more special!
> Love the pic of the two of you....so nice you can enjoy something together.
> El



Her smile is a little better than yours really great buck sir


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice and a fine job with the bow


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 28, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Before we took pictures I had to shed some clothes as I was about to burn up and my vest stayed on my other jacket while we took the pics, plus I figured the pics would look better without an orange blob in it. I put the vest back on as we headed out of the woods.



Ha ha 
Great Buck, I was just messing with you on the vest, figured you had pulled it off, with the excitement I don't blame ya. 

Great Pics and Great story


----------



## Just BB (Nov 28, 2009)

Man that's a good one! Congrats on a great buck, wonderful day and a memory forever!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 28, 2009)

great job on the nice buck! thanks for sharing the story with us. thats a day you never forget, congrats!!!


----------



## fountain (Nov 28, 2009)

fine deer chase!  that is awesome--one for the books with trad gear!!!!!!!!!!!  
congrats bud


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2009)

WTG buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mighty fine buck..........aint you glad you went on that hog hunt a few years back.........LOL


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I took of the whole week of Thanksgiving to hunt hard and it paid off. I passed up some smaller bucks at the first of the week and then didnt see much of anything else the rest of the week until this morning so I was really getting discouraged. Thanks again and good hunting!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 28, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> WTG buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mighty fine buck..........aint you glad you went on that hog hunt a few years back.........LOL



You are exactly right John. I owe all of you guys a big thanks for getting me addicted to trad bows and helping me out along the way. Hunting with a trad bow has changed my outlook on hunting and has taught me to be appreciative and has taught me to be patient and made me a better hunter. Thanks Guys


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2009)

hey buddy all we did was show you what fun really was......LOL......you kinda took to trad like a fish to water

im just honored to call you a friend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 28, 2009)

very nicely done man !!

CONGRATS 2 YA !


----------



## WildWillie (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Chase!!! Way to go


----------



## D.J. Smith (Nov 28, 2009)

That is a fine buck, Congrats.


----------



## bobman (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW thats one heck of a beautiful buck.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 28, 2009)

Dude that is awesome... I know the feeling you speak of, complete control until you know u gonna get that shot!!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 28, 2009)

Chase, that is an AWESOME deer.  I'm definitely proud for you.


----------



## SOS (Nov 28, 2009)

Way to get it done when the opportunity came your way.  Very simply, "Congrats on a beautiful buck!"


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats a big old goodun!


----------



## fountain (Nov 28, 2009)

just stoppin in to look more!
give up more specs--how much did he weight?
looks to be hittin all over 200.  how wide? 16.5"-17"?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 28, 2009)

Good job Chase!  That's a beautiful bruiser right there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 28, 2009)

That's a real nice un. Way to go.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats awesome man!!  Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 28, 2009)

Man what a WHOPPER.  Fantastic!  Dan


----------



## robert carter (Nov 28, 2009)

Fine Buck Chase!!! Congrats and hope you get a bunch more like`m. RC


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 28, 2009)

NICE...BUCK....


----------



## GrayG (Nov 28, 2009)

You've killed a hoss. Congratulations!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations Chase!! Good un!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW Chase thats a toad, proud for ya, hey ya better change that avatar, glad your hard work paid off........


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Nov 28, 2009)

Way to go Chase.  Great Buck.


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 28, 2009)

Dang Son.....Awesome control.....great!!!!!!!!

One question...Will your bow make the let off requirments for P&Y??...he-he

just kidding guys....P&Y is a bunch of poop these days!


----------



## Lil'John (Nov 28, 2009)

Great Buck Chase, Congrats!      Lil' John


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 28, 2009)

TJ, he was 16 inside with 9 inch G2's. I didnt put him on a scale to weigh him but I am guessing about 200 lbs, it was just me and my wife hunting so it was a hard drag out of the woods. I am not good at ageing deer by the jaw bone, I am going to have the taxidermist to pull the jaw bone and then try to determine an age.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 28, 2009)

Dude it's time to change your avatar...
What you waiting on?


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 28, 2009)

Also forgot to mention that I almost had a recap from last week and shot him a little high, glad I didnt shoot over him. He was slightly quartering away but my entrance was pretty high and exited right behind the off side shoulder about mid heigth. Still haveing trouble remembering to aim low, especially when you are that high in the stand.


----------



## BGBH (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice job Chase.....he's a "Good-un"......


----------



## Robert Warnock (Nov 29, 2009)

Great Buck!!  I know you are proud of him.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 29, 2009)

THAT IS A GREAT ARCHERY BUCK BUT TO DO IT WITH TRADITIONAL IS JUST UNREAL TO ME! CONGRATS


----------



## Rare Breed (Nov 29, 2009)

wow!!! what great buck it sound like the hunt of a lifetime, a mature buck in Ga with stick and string you have out done yourself. Congradulations


----------



## swampstalker (Nov 29, 2009)

WooHoo!!! Nice job Chase! Great looking deer


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 29, 2009)

This thread has brought out all the "lurkers"!  I love it!  

You guys need to all come and join in the best times of your life!


----------



## Necedah (Nov 29, 2009)

Fantastic Chase! 

 A GREAT buck put down by a GREAT hunter. 

Dave


----------



## fountain (Nov 29, 2009)

chase, thats a 5.5-6.5 yr old all day long.  congrats again!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the comments, getting ready to head back out this afternoon to try and fill some doe tags.

TJ, I agree with you, I was thinking 4.5-5.5, either way he is a mature deer, and hopefully he spread some of his genetics before I killed him.


----------



## fountain (Nov 29, 2009)

im sure he did.  if your rut is anything like ours this year, there hasnt really been anything to see.  weird weather and lots of night activity.  he is/was definately mature, no doubt and will look awesome on the wall.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 29, 2009)

*chase great deer*

congrat on a awesome trophy !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 29, 2009)

Awsome, Awsome deer Chase. Congrats to you for keeping it cool long enough to get a shot off on that monster. I dont know if I could have done it.


----------



## secondseason (Nov 29, 2009)

That is fantastic Chase!!!  That is an awesome buck!!


----------



## satchmo (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations. That is an awesome story. Nothing like watching them go down. Fantastic buck!


----------



## Bowana (Nov 29, 2009)

Good job Chase. I'd give up some body parts to kill a buck like that!


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 29, 2009)

Greetings from Culloden great buck Chase you and andrea make a good team It's always great when your hunting buddy is your wife


----------



## Thunderbeard (Nov 29, 2009)

Man thats awesome. Congrat's on a super  buck.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy Cow! GREAT JOB CHASE! I'm proud for you. Bill


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great buck Chase! Way to go buddy.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a booner by any methods Chase and the great thing is that not only did you do it with a recurve, but you did it with a recurve when most folks would have been satisfied with what you have already taken this year with the recurve and had a gun in hand. I am EXTREMELY happy for you buddy! Just to think it was only two years ago you wanted to hook up with the trad hunters at Chickasawhatchee so bad that you brought a trad bow along to learn how. You have come a long way in a very short period of time and at your young age you will make a wonderful ambassador for the sport for many years to come. Real proud for you Chase!


----------



## BOFF (Nov 29, 2009)

WOOHOO!!!

Beautiful deer!!

Congrats!!!




God Bless,
David B.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 30, 2009)

Man, I'm proud of you.  I about thru my bow outta the tree and jumped up and down when you told me.  ALL that practice and more practice paid off.  That's an awesome buck, much less with a bow, much less with trad gear!!! That's just flat out awesome!! Congrats again man, you'll never forget that one.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 30, 2009)

Way to get it done with traditional gear. Congrats!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I am about to head off to work, and after a weeks vacation I dont want to go back, but guess I got too. LOL

Thanks again guys, I am still on a high from it, cant wait to get back in the stand and fill some doe tags. 

AL, thanks for calling and it was great talking with you.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 30, 2009)

Chase, that's a great kill!!!! I loved your story, got excited along with you!!!! How fantastic to grunt and call him to you like that!!!!!! Just made the whole thing even sweeter to have Andrea closeby!!!!! Don't you just love it!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 30, 2009)

That is awesome Chase! Way to go!


----------



## belle&bows (Nov 30, 2009)

WTG Chase, great buck !! Super job!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a fine looking buck, Chase. Congrats. Mike


----------



## Stickbow (Nov 30, 2009)

Man what a HOSS!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome Chase, I am proud for you!
Trophy of a lifetime for one of the finest folks I know.
Good stuff right there. 

What a great shot under serious pressure; wow!

Thanks for the pictures and story. I am pumped!
I love those strong brow tines.


----------



## ignition07 (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats again on such a sick buck, Chase.  You deserve it and I'm glad to see all of your hours of scouting and shooting pay off.  Truth be told, I am not surprised that you were able to pull this off.  You are an awesome hunter and I am sure that there will be many more great harvests to come!

XOXO


----------



## Tikki (Nov 30, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! Chase u dropped the hammer!


----------



## markland (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful buck there Chase, congrats on making the shot and continued success to ya, look forward to sharing a camp with ya again soon!  Won't be long till we chase piggies again!  Mark


----------



## gurn (Nov 30, 2009)

Buddy that was a great story!! Man that's ah dandy!
Can you tell me about the set up. Bow, arrows, heads???


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 30, 2009)

gurn said:


> Buddy that was a great story!! Man that's ah dandy!
> Can you tell me about the set up. Bow, arrows, heads???



Black Widow SAX, 53# @28
GT 5575 with 100 grain insert and 125 magnus broadhead, total arrow weight of 550 grains

Thanks for all the comments everyone.


----------



## HunterFaulk (Nov 30, 2009)

Dang bro. you better be glad that wsnt the one that came close to my stand. just kiddin. imma bring a ten point home this weekend too man. love you


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry folks that's not a whitetail I think it's a moose!! Wow He's awesome I love the color of his hide and face. What a rack !  Congradulations!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow....congrats man.  Great buck and story.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 2, 2009)

Chase that's an awesome buck! That's about the size of the one I missed! Glad you didn't choke like I did!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 3, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2009)

Super deer! Congratulations!


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 4, 2009)

Chase,  Really enjoyed getting to know you and Andrea at the shoot down in south Georgia this past summer, and at the banquet.  That is truely a great deer and a great story. You two are a great team.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats Chase on a super kill...I would have kept that bow and not sold it to you if I knew it had that kind of mojo in it! When he dries down be sure to post the score here....you know we have an official B&C measurer here in Leesburg don't you? PM me if you need a phone # to contact. Again, sincere congrats on a traditional buck of a lifetime!

Hank


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Mr.Hank, I will get with you when he dries down to get him scored. It was good seeing you today, take care.


----------



## tommyboy (Dec 9, 2009)

congratulations man!!! that is one great buck !!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 9, 2009)

You have come a long ways Dude!
I found this pic from 23 short months ago!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 9, 2009)

Buckbacks, I almost forgot about that doe, I shot her at Chickasawhatchee, one of the many does I harvested with a compound. Thanks for posting, I dont miss the ole compound.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 10, 2009)

I've never even SEEN a buck that big in the woods.  Way to go.


----------



## JSOG (Dec 10, 2009)

I seen that pic, n ma tung swole up n locked my throat down!!!!!
DAAAAANG whuta MMFMFMFFMFMM{{PPPphhpphphpppee!

(That mean BIG , but I cant say it, cuz my throat is....well you know.)


----------



## maconducks (Dec 22, 2009)

Great deer!


----------

